# 𝗛𝗼𝘄 𝗛𝗮𝗽𝗽𝘆 𝗔𝗿𝗲 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗔𝘁 𝗧𝗵𝗲 𝗠𝗼𝗺𝗲𝗻𝘁�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

��


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

I’m in this weird place where I’m not happy, but I’m not unhappy either.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

eeo said:


> I’m in this weird place where I’m not happy, but I’m not unhappy either.


That's the natural state.
True neutrality.

Being happy or unhappy is the weird thing.
And it is a matter of choice in which direction do you invest your energy to be weird.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

In the middle. There are things I wish were better, but I am also grateful for what I’ve gained up to this point. Today was a good day. It’s also my favorite time of year, late spring / early summer, so that helps a lot.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy in my relationship and with my family.

Not happy with a few other situations. Some I’m working to change others I’ve got to learn to deal with because it’s not in my control.

An 8 all together.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> ��


I'm not sad, but I'm not exactly happy either. I am able to meet my basic needs, but I'm lonely. I haven't figured that part out yet. I've got some good people who check up on me regularly and I'm grateful for that. I guess I just got used to having a partner and it has never been the same since I lost that.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm happy
And one source of happiness is represented by your cute polls.😍

Never stop them.
💋


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

This is a really funny poll because someone can vote one way, come on here 3 hours later in a completely different mood and change their vote, go to bed and sleep for 8 hours, wake up in a completely different mood and change their vote, etc., etc.


----------



## Laughmore (Jul 10, 2015)

Bittersweet is as good as the moment gets while I have a monkey on my back. As an alien, self-reporting on the axis of happiness independent of other emotions feels overwhelming, mostly because I can't make it represent my experience. Also, apparently 459 tritype is easily overwhelmed giving words to feelings. Other: Melancholy.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I am happy that my family is doing so well, otherwice I feel uneasy and a bit anxious.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok. Does that count? PMS so, I am not happy when my emotions are out of whack. Like crying or not being able to sleep. 😒


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Ok. Does that count? PMS so, I am not happy when my emotions are out of whack. Like crying or not being able to sleep. 😒


I didn't know you had emotions. 😛


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I didn't know you had emotions. 😛


 I do not require oil to operate so, not a machine. _smirks_ I guess, that is a case by case~ individual perception? I have plenty. As for an outside perspective- I think it depends on the one(s) they are trying to evoke/provoke? 🤷‍♀️ What can I say ~ I am just me all day long. Some people understand me and some do not.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Not particularly happy about some things.

But particularly happy about other things!


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I have a cold or allergy (not sure,) and a sore tongue. But I guess I should feel happy that Norway opened up again yesterday.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't know. I don't think I'm sad atleast.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Electra said:


> I have a cold or allergy (not sure,) and a sore tongue. But I guess I should feel happy that Norway opened up again yesterday.


Tongue Ulcers: 7 Common Causes and Natural Remedies

I thought I read somewhere years ago that mustard will help with a sore in the mouth. Interesting, I found this when I went to google it. Learn something new every day.
13 Impressive Benefits of Mustard - Natural Food Series


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Tongue Ulcers: 7 Common Causes and Natural Remedies
> 
> I thought I read somewhere years ago that mustard will help with a sore in the mouth. Interesting, I found this when I went to google it. Learn something new every day.
> 13 Impressive Benefits of Mustard - Natural Food Series


Hehe, thanks!! 🙂


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Electra said:


> Hehe, thanks!! 🙂


YW. I scorched the roof of my mouth the other day  I may try some of those myself.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> YW. I scorched the roof of my mouth the other day  I may try some of those myself.


Get well soon! 🤗


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Electra said:


> Get well soon! 🤗


Ditto!


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I do not require oil to operate so, not a machine. _smirks_ I guess, that is a case by case~ individual perception? I have plenty. As for an outside perspective- I think it depends on the one(s) they are trying to evoke/provoke? 🤷‍♀️ What can I say ~ I am just me all day long. Some people understand me and some do not.


It was just surprising to find out that you have mood swings and sometimes cry. That was a shock. 😛


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Pretty happy but my head is explosive 🥴😵🤯😁


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> It was just surprising to find out that you have mood swings and sometimes cry. That was a shock. 😛


Yeah, it surprises me when it happens as well (crying part disturbs me and others). _sighs_


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Mostly happy but I could be a lot more happy.


----------



## AnneINTJ (11 mo ago)

I'm happiest in the better weather, and we are going into Spring now. Warmer, sunnier, less wind and rain, more people out and about, more outdoor activities.....In the winter I spend more time in places where the weather does not matter, like the gym or library.


----------

